# Do you 'grease' your clients?



## sluggo (May 23, 2013)

Once upon a time I used to get gifts for clients. I rarely got a thank you if that. It made me feel more stupid than anything else. I always have seen this business as "I give you music, you give me money, let's leave it at that". But then again, we are human.

So, just curious, (and really bored) do you get your clients gifts?


----------



## Greg (May 23, 2013)

No. Unless it is based on a friendship, not a business bribe.


----------



## reddognoyz (May 23, 2013)

wine at xmas to our biggest clients. Also the "favor" jobs, a director's cut of a spot or the like. We try and avoid doing really cheap real jobs, because that's not a favor, that's a cheap job, a favor is lending your neighbor your lawn mower. Or mixing a director's cut, after you did the real spot.

The problem with doing jobs "cheap" is you become the "cheap jobs" guy. When clients like that have real dough they go to the real dough guys.


----------



## Mike Greene (May 23, 2013)

I used to give gifts (cookie baskets and the like) to my main clients at Christmastime. I stopped though, because it got expensive, plus most of my main clients went under. Now almost all my work is one-off type stuff where there's not really an appropriate "office" to send stuff to.

I'm not sure if it made a difference one way or the other. I doubt that anyone consciously thought, _"Hey, Mike gave us this cookie basket, so we should hire him."_ But the effect I was really going for was more of a reminder that I'm here. More of a _"Hey, who sent the cookies? Mike? Oh yeah, he's a nice guy. I remember that last project he did for us and . . . hey, now that I think about it, he'd perfect for this next gig we have."_ At least that was my theory.

To Stuart's point, I also *never* do jobs cheap. If a client doesn't have much money, then I'll do it for free, but never for cheap. I'd much rather be thought of as the guy who will do a favor rather than being thought of as "low Budget Guy."


----------



## Brobdingnagian (May 23, 2013)

I do at the Holidays. Small way of saying thank you to my main clients as well as to my agency. Also, as I have several international clients as well, it helps bridge the distance in a way the web simply cannot....


----------



## germancomponist (May 24, 2013)

Mike Greene @ Fri May 24 said:


> To Stuart's point, I also *never* do jobs cheap. If a client doesn't have much money, then I'll do it for free, but never for cheap. I'd much rather be thought of as the guy who will do a favor rather than being thought of as "low Budget Guy."



+1


----------



## Daryl (May 24, 2013)

Only my massage clients :wink: 

D


----------



## JJP (May 24, 2013)

I saw a lot of this during my days in the TV ad business in New York. It always looked and felt like a bribe and was a cause of stress for a lot of people. (What is expensive enough that we don't look cheap, but cheap enough that it doesn't look like a bribe?) I don't see it as much in the film, TV, and game worlds. But then, the jingle biz always was a little shady - even at the big places.

I don't think gift giving is appropriate in the USA unless it's a specific thank-you for someone who went above and beyond what was expected. Even then, you have to know the situation or it can be misunderstood.

However, a unique card or even a hand-written letter can be a wonderful thing to say thank you and let a client know their business is valued.


----------



## sluggo (May 24, 2013)

Thanks, your responses made me feel better. A long time ago I was rep'd by a big agency. When I heard about the xmas gifting they did amongst themselves it made me sick. (Was I supposed to buy my agent $1000 pair of shoes? How do I even know his shoe size?)

So, tip...I guess...know your agent's shoe size.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 24, 2013)

Consider reading, The Greatest Salesman in The World by Joe Girard.

Gives things to think about.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 28, 2013)

Mike Greene @ Thu May 23 said:


> I also *never* do jobs cheap. If a client doesn't have much money, then I'll do it for free, but never for cheap. I'd much rather be thought of as the guy who will do a favor rather than being thought of as "low Budget Guy."



I imagine that applies only for modest amounts of money. If a client says he could only afford to pay you $8,000. and you had asked for $15,000, you'll do it for nothing?


----------

